# Gskill F3-2400C9-8GTXD



## SonDa5 (Nov 16, 2012)

My Gskill F3-2400C9-8GTXD arrived today!  Kit is dated to be made this month.

The kit is made up of 2x4GB sticks and the sticks are double sided IC with 8 on each side for a total of 16 IC per stick. 











































I'll be testing them later on.  Will also remove heat shields and post photos of ICs later on.


----------



## SonDa5 (Nov 16, 2012)

Some testing with i5-3570k@4.5GHZ
Stock XMP settings on ram CL 9-11-11-31 1.65v

http://valid.canardpc.com/2583978

Intel Burn Test and MaxMemm2







SuperPi 1.5 16m calculation


----------



## drdeathx (Nov 16, 2012)

See if you can get the command rate at 1T. Maxmem scores are much higher than Aida in read/write/copy. Most use Aida for those benchmarks.


----------



## SonDa5 (Nov 16, 2012)

drdeathx said:


> See if you can get the command rate at 1T. Maxmem scores are much higher than Aida in read/write/copy. Most use Aida for those benchmarks.




I don't have Aida.

I will try the 1T but first I want to see if I can run XMP setting with less voltage.  I just got done gaming for about 45 minutes straight in UT3 without any problems. Felt great.


----------



## drdeathx (Nov 16, 2012)

SonDa5 said:


> I don't have Aida.
> 
> I will try the 1T but first I want to see if I can run XMP setting with less voltage.  I just got done gaming for about 45 minutes straight in UT3 without any problems. Felt great.



Still great results. I run 16G of the Gskill Tridents. They look great.


----------



## SonDa5 (Nov 16, 2012)

I lowered the voltage to 1.5v for XMP profile and it wouldn't boot to OS but booted to BIOS then 
I adjusted to 1.55v and again it wouldn't boot to OS but it booted to BIOS so I tried 1.6v and it booted to BIOS and ran the same benchmarks and the benchmarks were just slightly lower in scores but appears to be stable.  


Now I'm going to see if I can tighten timings at 2400mhz.


----------



## SonDa5 (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm not very good at over clocking ram and my MSI Mpower MB has been extremely finicky with ram in the past and remains to be so.  I think I may be able to do better with a 3770k since it supposed to be better for over clocking. 

The best I'm able to get with this ram is 5GHZ CPU with 2500mhz CL9. That is with the XMP enabled with FSB bumped to 104. 48 multiplier. 1.7v on the ram.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2584111


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 16, 2012)

SonDa5 said:


> 1.7v on the ram.



Be careful here. Intel says that you really shouldn't increase memory voltage above 1.65v.


----------



## SonDa5 (Nov 16, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> Be careful here. Intel says that you really shouldn't increase memory voltage above 1.65v.





I bumped it down to 1.67v for 2500mhz CL9.  I'll be careful.


----------



## SonDa5 (Nov 16, 2012)

Naked


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 16, 2012)

Nice samsungs.


----------



## wrathchild_67 (Nov 16, 2012)

I'd be interested to see what they could do at 2133Mhz since I'm stuck on Sandy Bridge and that is the highest speed the memory divider allows without upping bclk. Here's what I've got on my Samsung Green's ($30 for 8GB, amazing!):


----------



## drdeathx (Nov 16, 2012)

wrathchild_67 said:


> I'd be interested to see what they could do at 2133Mhz since I'm stuck on Sandy Bridge and that is the highest speed the memory divider allows without upping bclk. Here's what I've got on my Samsung Green's ($30 for 8GB, amazing!):
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/gCEdP.png



The Tridents do the same.


----------



## SonDa5 (Nov 16, 2012)

I tried 4 different sets of the cheap Sammy 8 GB kits and at 5GHz CPU and above system was unstable.


----------



## SonDa5 (Nov 17, 2012)

wrathchild_67 said:


> I'd be interested to see what they could do at 2133Mhz since I'm stuck on Sandy Bridge and that is the highest speed the memory divider allows without upping bclk. Here's what I've got on my Samsung Green's ($30 for 8GB, amazing!):




Those are a great value but they didn't work out well on my MSI motherboards.  I tried them on a Z68 and Z77 MSI mother board and best I could get was 2133mhz CL9 and it was only stable at speeds below 5GHZ on CPU.

I just did a quick ram adjustment of 2133mhz CL 9-11-10-27 1T 1.5v and my new Gskill sticks are buttery smooth with these settings.


http://valid.canardpc.com/2585133


Ambient Temps 23.5C


----------



## SonDa5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Found a sweet spot for 24/7 5ghz.

Ambient Temps 24C
RAM 2133mhz CL 9-11-10-27 1T @1.5v
3570k@5ghz with 1.376v


http://valid.canardpc.com/2585171








This ram rocks!


----------



## drdeathx (Nov 18, 2012)

SonDa5 said:


> Found a sweet spot for 24/7 5ghz.
> 
> Ambient Temps 24C
> RAM 2133mhz CL 9-11-10-27 1T @1.5v
> ...


I get 9/10/10/20/1T at 2133MHz with 4 x 4G.


----------



## SonDa5 (Nov 18, 2012)

drdeathx said:


> I get 9/10/10/20/1T at 2133MHz with 4 x 4G.



Haven't tried that yet.


With 3770k or 3570k?  What CPU core SPeed?


----------



## drdeathx (Nov 18, 2012)

3770k, I run daily at 4.7Ghz but it is stable at 5Ghz too.


----------



## SonDa5 (Nov 18, 2012)

drdeathx said:


> 3770k, I run daily at 4.7Ghz but it is stable at 5Ghz too.



I don't know for certain but some people in the over clocking community believe the IMC of the 3770k to be stronger than that of the 3570k.


----------



## DOM (Nov 18, 2012)

im not a big fan of Gskill...

got one 2400 kit and it couldnt oc for nothing and dont like the 2T 

wish they where still making the teamgroup 2400 9-11-11-28 1T


----------



## SonDa5 (Nov 18, 2012)

My sticks do 2400 9-11-11-28 1T 1.65v.


----------



## SonDa5 (Nov 18, 2012)

2600mhz 10-12-12-30 2T 1.7v.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2587006


----------



## DOM (Nov 18, 2012)

Have you tried to find the max on these ?

How's your imc on this cpu ?


----------



## SonDa5 (Nov 18, 2012)

DOM said:


> Have you tried to find the max on these ?
> 
> How's your imc on this cpu ?



No.

Is there a method to do so?

Right now I'm stable with 5GHZ on 3570k and the memory at 2600mhz 10-12-12-30 2T 1.7v.

My IMC seems strong for 3570k.


----------



## SonDa5 (Nov 19, 2012)

Stable 2666mhz with CL 10-12-12-31 2T with 1.7v on DRAM and 1.25v on I/O voltage.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2587083

Only thing I have tweaked is the first 4 timings, command rate, DRam voltage and I/O voltage.


----------



## DOM (Nov 19, 2012)

This is the highest I have tried to get 

http://m.hwbot.org/submission/2308800_domoca_memory_clock_ddr3_sdram_1532.7_mhz


----------



## drdeathx (Nov 19, 2012)

SonDa5 said:


> Stable 2666mhz with CL 10-12-12-31 2T with 1.7v on DRAM and 1.25v on I/O voltage.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2587083
> 
> Only thing I have tweaked is the first 4 timings, command rate, DRam voltage and I/O voltage.



2400MHz at command rate of 1T should give better performance.


----------



## DOM (Nov 19, 2012)

I wanna what my Samsung chips are on mine but don't wanna take off the hs XD 

I was able to get 2666 10-12-12-25 1T 1.65 to pass IBT

But now I'm thinking the gskill I got weren't samsung cuz those seem to oc a lot better


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 19, 2012)

When I put my CPU on water and go Ivy Bridge or Haswell I want a 16GB of 2400mhz  Sweet kit bro!


----------



## drdeathx (Nov 19, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> When I put my CPU on water and go Ivy Bridge or Haswell I want a 16GB of 2400mhz  Sweet kit bro!





They are pretty sweet. I run 16G of the Tridents with a 3770K under water. I still have my 3930K but like the Ivy setup better with 3 x 7970's.


----------



## Sabishii Hito (May 5, 2013)

It seems the latest batches of these use Samsung HYK0 rather than HCH9, same IC family but some say HCH9 performs better.  Serial number has "2500" rather than "1500" in this instance.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (May 20, 2013)

Surprised the maxxmem latency isn't lower. Maybe it's the board.


----------



## nleksan (May 26, 2013)

I have"xxxxx2500" Ripjaws Z DDR3-2133 9-11-10-28 with the HCH9 IC's and they overclock extremely well, as do the Trident X DDR3-2400 9-11-11-31 kits I have, one of which is about 6mo old and the other is 7wk old, bothare jjust like the Ripjaws Z and are made with double sided HCH9 IC's. 

For what it's worth, I have never once seen a single issue from running high memory voltage. I have been competing over at HWBot for a year and a half, and I have run as much as 1.925v through dozens of kits of memory, and not a single issue with either the RAM or the CPU's ("golden" 3930K doing 5.1Ghz with just 1.3625v, 2x delidded 3770Ks good for 5.4Ghz and 5.6Ghz on chilled water, and both will push past 112mhz bclk on DICE/LN2).

I run my memory as high as 1.775v 24/7, no issues. 

The voltages you have to watch out for are VTT and VCCSA, as both of these actually send more voltage to the CPU Package (specifically the IMC), and too much can degrade chips in as little as a day. 


Having spent a lot of time with the Trident X 2400 9-11-11 memory (one of my favorite non-Elpida Hypers kits), I recommend going up to 1.675v or so, which (if your CPU's IMC is good enough) is enough to run either 2400 9-10-9-27 1T or typically as high as 2700 9-13-11-31 1T/2T depending on your success with the bclk. 

With Ivy Bridge (and SNB-E, and Haswell), you want as much bandwidth as possible, with timings being of secondary concern. Always get it as fast as possible, then tighten the timings. It's only NOT worth it if you have to increase the four primary timings by more than 1 for each 266mhz jump (133mhz actual).


----------



## cadaveca (May 26, 2013)

DRR3 spec requires ICs to withstand 1.9V. Whether memory controller can handle that, or if IC is error-free, however, is not part of the spec.

So yes, overvoltage of DDR3 is fine. Whether it provides any benefit, well...remains to be seen.


----------

